# Nuln Ironsides and magic support



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all. I'm looking at starting work on a Nuln themed empire list with the new empire book with inclusion of Jubal Falk to make a core of Heavy armour wearing handgunners.

Several questions have raised in my mind. I was looking at making a 30 strong unit of Ironsides to hold the center with Falk and a Crown of Command WP. I'm not sure how well this unit will fare at this size but darnt make it large or risk wasting shots from very expensive handgunners. Also i'm torn as to which lore to take on my enevitable lvl 4 I normally take. My initial thoughts tempted me to use heavens to add further battery to units at range to break things down to managable units when combat meets. My other thought was to run shadow to assist in reducing the combat ability of things when they reach my lines.

I've not written a complete list but i'm looking at large handgunner core (ironsides) with halb detachments supported by reiksguard knights on the flanks and atleast 2 helblasters for further firepower.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

My concern there would be that a gunline usually runs long and thin, that's going to really hinder the effectiveness of melee detachments.
Knights aren't a bad idea, though I would choose a differnt order, as you can charge them into units once the gunline has brought them down to crushable levels. Alternatly use them to pin down hordes that you can't gun down fast enough. Use your guns on the rest of their army then concentrate fire once the knights break off. Which will eventually happen given that the enemy is probably already winning static resolution by 3-4 points.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

My thinking with the reiksguard knights is they allow the flanks to be pinned and then all the firepower to focus on those coming through the middle. Ok against elite armys but I can see it struggling with hordes.

A central core of 30 would sit 15 wide to maximise shooting and then reform to horde at the last possible moment to provide a decent stand and shoot while allowing combat detachments to close the flanks. Alternativly keep them 15 wide and go with 2 shooting detachments to make it a full handgunner list.

I'm almost considering going with metal a further 5+ scaly skin ontop of the heavy armour and the unit turns into a 3+ save stubbon horde. The +1 to hit shooting spell combined with Jubals rerolls of 1 to hit should make the unit effctive shots even at range.


----------

